# Gibson x Holly puppies



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Do you have a link to the test breeding from K9data?


----------



## Chassis (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.birnamwood.com/include/see_litters_pedigree.php?cod_litter=19


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow Is Gibson ever HANDSOME!!! That is one BEAUTIFUL dog there. I love the Birnam Wood dogs, and Holly has a nice looking pedigree behind her.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Wow Is Gibson ever HANDSOME!!! That is one BEAUTIFUL dog there. I love the Birnam Wood dogs, and Kate has a nice looking pedigree behind her.


 
I thought the same thing.........Gibson is absolutely stunning!!!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd give anything to have a Birnam Wood pup, I would think this would be an amazing litter. I'd love to see what dogs are the top 5 contributors to the COI. Nice pedigrees on both dogs.


----------



## Chassis (Jul 7, 2010)

I am waiting to see if one puppy is available....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My Tommy is out of my Zoom bred to Gibson. I love him and he is producing beautiful puppies.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I love Gibson-another dog I would give my eye teeth to have a puppy out of.


----------

